# Do people bring you their junk to fix??



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Junky guitars I mean. Maybe I'm just too easy.......but I've got a couple guys who I've built guitars for in the past, and they've been "inspired" to try thier hand at it too.
They buy the parts, thrash on them till they're one step above firewood......and then they bring them to me so I can "fix" them. :frown:

Do you guys get this? What do you say to a friend when you know you can't bring something back to the level of your standards?

Do you just spend the 20 hours it takes to repair the damage and chawk it up to good learning/experience?

Do you shut your eyes and assemble the thing to thier standards?

Or do you *not* do the "repair" and give them back thier parts???

I'm caught in the middle and to make it worse, one guitar is a christmas present for this guy's wife, the other is a christmas present for another guy's daughter.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

guilty as charged....I'm a relative noob and a couple of years ago I "insulted" a chap due to my lack of knowledge..........mainly regarding costs..........I think this is a situation where one must diplomatically educate your customer/friends.........this is obviously a source of income rather than a hobby..............


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Are you charging him for the repairs? If so, the easy way out is to tell him the repairs will cost more than the guitar is worth.

If you are not charging, perhaps you could tell him it was a good first try, but it would easier to start from scratch, show him what he did incorrectly, and help him correct his old mistakes on his new project. This way you can teach him how to do it right (rather than fix what is wrong), allow him to save face, AND not end up with an inferior guitar (i.e. a "fixed up" mess). If all else fails, tell him the repairs will always be visible and therefore the current guitars are not suitable gifts.

Just a thought,
TG


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Are you charging him for the repairs? If so, the easy way out is to tell him the repairs will cost more than the guitar is worth.
> 
> If you are not charging, perhaps you could tell him it was a good first try, but it would easier to start from scratch, show him what he did incorrectly, and help him correct his old mistakes on his new project. This way you can teach him how to do it right (rather than fix what is wrong), allow him to save face, AND not end up with an inferior guitar (i.e. a "fixed up" mess). If all else fails, tell him the repairs will always be visible and therefore the current guitars are not suitable gifts.
> 
> ...


Good thoughts too. 

These are both freebee's. Problem is the one guy doesn't seem to care how ugly it looks......and the other guy (I don't think) can really afford to get the right stuff. Guess I'll talk to them, explain it and do my best. :smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Guitars no, but computers yes (I used to work in IT). I have a friend, every time we visit I spend at least a full day cleaning out their PCs. Nomatter how many times I tell them not to, they still seem to install every adware toolbar, spyware screensaver, every trojan-laden free ringtone... 

I need one of these shirts


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

*Lincoln:*

Could you fix this for me if I'm the lucky winner?

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=18429

Thanks for your consideration.

Dave


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

greco said:


> *Lincoln:*
> Could you fix this for me if I'm the lucky winner?
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=18429


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahhh...you spoiled my fun.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Isn't there a phase? ... 

*repairs $40 per hour $ 60 if you watch $80 if you help*

I have been known to tell customers that I charge for watching but that's on a renovation.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I finished one of them last night & delivered it this morning. 

It looked like a pink "Daisy Rock" body with a LP neck of undeterminted origins that the guy had already drilled for another body. He drilled too close/used too large a screw and split the neck down both sides. The PUP's were some unmarked humbuckers.......hard tail bridge........wierd tuners, cheap pots, etc.

No idea why, but the "thing" had great tone.  I was even happy with it. 

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

well done.........methinks you under rate your magical abilities............"'tis the season............


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> *Lincoln:*
> 
> Could you fix this for me if I'm the lucky winner?
> 
> ...


GAWD!!!! That is the NASTIEST thing I have ever seen!
-Mikey


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Funny you should bump this thread today. :smile:

Same guy shows up this morning with a black & blue "Epoc" LP JR single pickup body and a Jackson style el-cheapo 24 fret neck. He asks me to route the neck pocket down into the body to make the scale length right. :rofl:

I just shook my head, did it and sent him on his way. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ah the old mechanic in the family problem.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

yup i stopped working on cars for this very reason- everybody wants to drive everywhere, but doesnt want to pay to keep the car running. lost years of my time that way. i gave away my car, the ex scrapped all my others, and i vowed to never work on another car again. of course broken as soon as i needed a job, but getting paid for it is different.
i learned to fix pcs, 
and then,


> found that to much kindness can really kill a guy. I did a few favors for people and thats always a mistake. For instance a guy that bought a really cheap Strat for his "kid" that he just wanted to make playable. Well, it was junk but I did the routing and dress to make it at least ballpark playable. Next week he was back with another junk guitar. I also noticed the one I fixed on Craigslist for double what he paid.


i was fixing friends of friends pcs, all my spare time was shot, people phoning constantly, knocking on the door- geez- 
then i find out one of my best friends, and the 1 guy i never turned down, is charging for the repairs lol- but im doing the actual repairs for free
guys not working all day, but instead of learning to do it hisself he asks me for the favours- fukk him.
i learned to fix pcs when i was on an iv drip, i couldnt walk for 3 months, sicker than ive ever been- lotsa free time, i got a pc, learned to fukk it up, learned to fix it. easy peasy. 
i now i know far too many unemployed folks with pc problems they claim they are too dumb to learn about- i call laziness, and too hell with them. 
im not working all day to come home and miss the hockey game to fix anyones problems for free anymore.
guitar guys are less desperate- yeah i can do this, but itll be a week or so. ok no problem. but guitars dont get you porn and chat bullshit stuff, so i guess its all priorities.
i do get broke people asking me to sell them cheap guitars, thats a bit irksome, i dont have stuff for sale, and im not a salesguy- i despise sales guys. just cause i have a room full of guitars im automatically a store?
and $100 isnt going to buy you anything i own.
fukk i hate people.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> , thats a bit irksome, i dont have stuff for sale, and im not a salesguy- i despise sales guys. just cause i have a room full of guitars im automatically a store?
> and $100 isnt going to buy you anything i own.
> fukk i hate people.


dude we gotta get you out of town for awhile :smile:... 

Now I do have guys fix stuff for free... but I usually either try and be ahead of the game .. like they owe me the favour or work out a trade ahead of time


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> dude we gotta get you out of town for awhile ...


what is it the germans say? must hold ortona- or something?


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh man this is just too much like one of those "anonymous" groups.

Hi My name is Chris and I fix other peoples crap for free.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cknowles said:


> Oh man this is just too much like one of those "anonymous" groups.
> 
> Hi My name is Chris and I fix other peoples crap for free.


or a 12 step program to financial freedom :smile:


----------

